# Do You have a ball hound?



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I thought I would share this. I wish they had these when I had my ball fanatic. He use to drive me nuts always bringing me his wet slimy ball to throw. This little contraption would have solved that problem :biggrin1:
I wonder where you can get them though??

http://video.stumbleupon.com/#p=8zr3son2in


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is so cool! I grew up with goldens and this would have been an arm savor!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh that is just too cool! I laughed so hard at his little tail wagging wagging wagging. :laugh:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I NEED one of those for Monte, he is such a ball hound. I could play ball with him for hrs and it is never enough. After mom is done throwing the ball he will then grab the ball jump on the couch, push the ball off, chase it and start all over again.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Is this a real product that is available somewhere? I know a few people who would love to have one if they could find it. I didn't see a name or where to buy it. What a hoot!

Even the closeup shot on the display screen didn't seem to have any specific info.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, I really don't think it's a product that you can buy. It looks like something home made. They SHOULD sell it, though, it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

After looking at it again, I think you're right. There are a few safety features that would need to be added before it could be marketed too. Did you see when the Doxie reached in and pulled the elastic band? Eeks.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Also think of how much training it is to get the dog to bring it back and put it in!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

That is just too cute. I need one if anyone finds where to buy.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Also think of how much training it is to get the dog to bring it back and put it in!


I thought that would be the easy part! My dogs love repetitious reward, so I think that would be picked up on rather fast.

The long hair would not be good if they decided to remove the ball from the contraption though, like the Doxie did at one point. We'd hear a huge yelp (even if it didn't hurt, no one touches Piaget's coat but Mama) and he'd avoid it forever, if that was Piaget. LOL 
He's my metrosexual Hav. ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah, I would say with dogs that really love chasing the ball- not mine! Now if someone could create a tug of war machine, I would buy it- wait, that is my husband!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It looks like something homemade, but it's a great idea. It did look a little dangerous.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

That is hilarious, Heather!! 

If it could modified to launch Scout's favorite little cloth "cookie", it might be worth buying!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

What an amazing invention!! They could really market that product! Think of how entertained a home-alone dog could be! So cool! And that Dox is adorable!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Found one that looks a lot safer.

www.buygodoggo.com


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leeann, that does look good. You must go to the Videos page and view the three "Todd & Titus" videos as Todd teaches Titus to use it. Hilarious!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Leeann, that does look good. You must go to the Videos page and view the three "Todd & Titus" videos as Todd teaches Titus to use it. Hilarious!


ound:ound: I am in tears laughing so hard ok I snorted a little also...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh my that was just too funny! I can't even imagine what goes Titus must be thinking of Todd's antics. LOL.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Those videos are hysterical. 
Sedona would love one of those ball tossers. She'd play fetch until she dropped if she could.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I bet you could put a cage type over it and have a small part that the dog could set the ball in and have it roll down to the end for it to shot out what a great Idea


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

These are amazing inventions!


----------

